# New Website - my-vacationclub.com is now owners.marriottvacationclub.com



## ACP (Feb 8, 2016)

Over in Europe Land we were unable to use My Vacation Club earlier today, not sure if it was available in the USA, however there is a brand new feel to the website.  Have not received any details and currently trying to work my way around it, so please feel free to add information as and when.

Lets hope some of the changes owners have been seeking are incorporated.:whoopie:


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 8, 2016)

Appears to be just a site redesign. I was unable to see any real changes in functionality before the site went down. While I was test driving it, the site was very, very slow and finally crashed completely. But in the time I was able to use it, the layout and style has changed, but functionality looked identical to the old site.


----------



## NTP66 (Feb 8, 2016)

Visually, it does look better, though it's still slow. At the very least, they fixed the chat button issue that a few of us complained about.

I don't particularly like that I have to click twice now to see my current weeks reservations, but that's a minor issue.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 8, 2016)

Still not available for me but I'll keep checking.


----------



## ACP (Feb 8, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Still not available for me but I'll keep checking.



I've been on and off for a few hours, tried to pay maintenance fees but failed, also kicked me out a few times.  Pity there is no real change in functionality, so not sure what the motive is behind spending time, money and resource for something that is just a prettier front end.


----------



## aka Julie (Feb 8, 2016)

When I click the Owner Login button, nothing happens.

It was down for quite awhile yesterday, and now this.


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 8, 2016)

*Not good ....*

When I was able to log in earlier, I had to choose which *customer number* I want to have associated with the log in.

Whereas a second owner number was previously shown in a second tab in my portfolio, apparently now it is only possible to have one customer PER LOG IN !

I called in and it was confirmed that this is the case :-(

Up to now I have had one log in with two customer accounts linked in my portfolio.  My 1st customer account has three DC-enrolled sole-owner weeks and the 2nd owner account has one joint-owner resale week.  They said my two options are to set up a second account log in or to align the deeds $$$$$ .

I was sent the Ownership Transfer Package form, but this looks more like the resale transfer to a third party....  In any case additional fees will be required ! 

No, not good at all....


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 8, 2016)

ACP said:


> I've been on and off for a few hours, tried to pay maintenance fees but failed, also kicked me out a few times.  Pity there is no real change in functionality, so not sure what the motive is behind spending time, money and resource for something that is just a prettier front end.



I've been told that they're still working on and integrating IT systems that were being used before MVW was split from Marriott, Int'l (which makes sense because we learned from last year's MVW Earnings Reports that IT functions are only recently completely separate.)  This latest maintenance issue is much less about functionality on the customer/owner side than on the in-house side.  Both sides need the work and there's a priority.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 8, 2016)

What a mess. Slower than molasses.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 8, 2016)

After getting no response at all from trying to open the website, I did eventually get as far as seeing and completing the login page only for it to then display
"Due to system maintenance, this Web site currently is not available. Please re-visit the site at a later time. We apologize for any inconvenience"
PS 
Just before it displayed this, it did bring up all our ownership weeks under my and my wife's separate Owner numbers and asked me to associate my sign in with one Of the Owner numbers.
I really do hope that when it is properly back up and running it doesn't go backwards by disassociating the link it took me so long to get them to establish between our Owner numbers!


----------



## davidvel (Feb 8, 2016)

bazzap said:


> After getting no response at all from trying to open the website, I did eventually get as far as seeing and completing the login page only for it to then display
> "Due to system maintenance, this Web site currently is not available. Please re-visit the site at a later time. We apologize for any inconvenience"
> PS
> Just before it displayed this, it did bring up all our ownership weeks under my and my wife's separate Owner numbers and asked me to associate my sign in with one Of the Owner numbers.
> I really do hope that when it is properly back up and running it doesn't go backwards by disassociating the link it took me so long to get them to establish between our Owner numbers!


Did you click on one of your names and hit select before it threw error? If so, try logging in again with same login. This worked for me.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 8, 2016)

Also, the new *direct URL* is Owners.MarriottVacationClub.com


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 8, 2016)

bazzap said:


> Just before it displayed this, it did bring up all our ownership weeks under my and my wife's separate Owner numbers and asked me to associate my sign in with one Of the Owner numbers.
> I really do hope that when it is properly back up and running it doesn't go backwards by disassociating the link it took me so long to get them to establish between our Owner numbers!



Hello Bazzap - this is apparently intentional.... Same thing happened to me and the CS representative stated that it is only possible to include one customer account per log in.  He put me on hold to come back after 5 minutes to confirm again.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeffrey said:


> Hello Bazzap - this is apparently intentional.... Same thing happened to me and the CS representative stated that it is only possible to include one customer account per log in.  He put me on hold to come back after 5 minutes to confirm again.


On the positive side (I think?) I did briefly notice (whilst something useful was displayed after my sign in) that both our Owner numbers showed all of our Owner weeks, irrespective of which Owner number they were originally associated with.
So hopefully we will still be able to manage everything with a *single sign in*.


----------



## wdmenke (Feb 8, 2016)

I was able to log on, but received, after a long delay, the message: 'Our apologies, the server has encountered an area attempting to access the web page'.

I'm baffled as to what that means exactly.


----------



## spottie (Feb 8, 2016)

It is super slow today with the new design.  Hope it's temporary.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 8, 2016)

ACP said:


> I've been on and off for a few hours, tried to pay maintenance fees but failed, also kicked me out a few times.  Pity there is no real change in functionality, so not sure what the motive is behind spending time, money and resource for something that is just a prettier front end.



It is easier and likely cheaper to change the front end first then alter functionality later. That way they don't need to make changes to the old site to facilitated the new functionality and then redo it all within the new site. Plus a big bang type of approach can cause problems. You can see the issue they are having now with just a new front end on the site. Imagine the issues they would have if they rolled new functionality in with it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 8, 2016)

I am finding that the site now logs you out much sooner due to *inactivity*.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 8, 2016)

Maybe its just front-end stuff, but not certain. I did notice that my weeks transaction history no longer shows if *"deposited" in II* as it used to. Seems there's a column for this, but not showing up. 

A related issue, the new "View My Upcoming Reservations" shows confirmation numbers for reservations that have been deposited to II, but they show a Status of "Confirmed," (as opposed to cancelled or deposited.) These conf.#s are not active when searched on the Marriot.com website.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 8, 2016)

The new site is much easier to use with *mobile devices* - even for points reservations.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 8, 2016)

davidvel said:


> Maybe its just front-end stuff, but not certain. I did notice that my weeks transaction history no longer shows if "deposited" in II as it used to. Seems there's a column for this, but not showing up.
> 
> A related issue, the new "View My Upcoming Reservations" shows confirmation numbers for reservations that have been deposited to II, but they show a Status of "Confirmed," (as opposed to cancelled or deposited.) These conf.#s are not active when searched on the Marriot.com website.



The first column is for "Usage Type". Our weeks that have been deposited or exchanged indicate "Exchange" in that column.


----------



## StevenTing (Feb 8, 2016)

It's working pretty quick for me right now except for "Check Availability".


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KathyPet (Feb 8, 2016)

Cannot see my current vacation club point balance on the new web site.  Had to,call to get point balance.  Not happy


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 8, 2016)

Hmmmmm.  I'm just now able to sign in and see things, although anything to do with booking or checking availability is vvvveeeerrrrryyyy slow or generates an error message.

It's going to take some time to figure out new redirects and links, seems like a lot of the old ones are already inactive.  It will help to clean up the TUG FAQs if you post here the exact steps for finding our usual links on this new site.  Thanks!

I'm looking for info on the Marriott Rewards 5-Night Travel Packages.  I found a page with a single chart but the information redirected me to marriottrewards.com for the participating airlines, and on this site the package tiers are called one thing while on that one they are called something else.  Then I lost the page.  (Doh!)  Anybody see anything, want to direct me?

Getting started on digging through the *"Education and Owner Resources --> Helpful Tools -->* _____ navigation, I notice that mine notes that I'm an "Enrolled Owner."  Are Weeks and Trust owners seeing different specific notations, and if so, I wonder will we find differences that make it impossible to use links in our FAQ's?  

*--> Vacation Club Points Charts* brings us to the individual resort charts.  Has anybody found the equivalent of the Points Chart in this compilation format?

--> Inventory Release Calculator applies to DC Points reservations; --> Inventory Release Calendar applies to Weeks reservations.  That set-up is actually a little bit more confusing than the old page for finding *Call-In Dates*.

I played around with "Use My Points" a little bit, don't see any expanded capability compared to my-vacationclub.com.

That's a start ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 8, 2016)

To get to the inventory release calendars for weeks, this is what I did;

*Education & Owner Resources (Top)-->>Helpful Tools (Left)-->>Inventory Release Calendar (button). *

Oddly, clicking on the button presents a redirect warning that you are leaving the Marriott Vacation Club website. It seems that the actual release calendars are on a website called vacationclubsurvey.com. Though it is the old tools we were used to and the direct link should work without login being required.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 8, 2016)

Also looking for navigation to the individual resorts Maintenance Fees packages which used to be available under the "Owners" tab on each resort page.  Anybody?

And, on each individual resort page (navigation:  Explore Destinations --> Marriott Vacation Club Resorts/View Resorts --> View Resort) in the "Quick Links" column on the lower right they've included links to the *Points Charts* for 2015 and 2016.  Probably would have been better to include 2016 and 2017.  Has anybody found 2017 charts?

On the individual resort pages at the top of the column on the right there are *TripAdvisor* Travel Ratings and a direct link to TripAdvisor reviews that come up in a pop-up.  Interesting, helpful ... was this a feature on my-vacationclub.com?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 8, 2016)

bazzap said:


> On the positive side (I think?) I did briefly notice (whilst something useful was displayed after my sign in) that both our Owner numbers showed all of our Owner weeks, irrespective of which Owner number they were originally associated with.
> So hopefully we will still be able to manage everything with a single sign in.



Something worth watching ---

Many of us married owners have two account numbers and as noted by others, upon sign-in we're now prompted to work with one account or the other.  If you're like me and Don, and I know some of you are, you use only one Marriott Rewards account between the two of you.  It may be that in order to get MR Numbers attached to the stays we need to book them all through the one account that has a *MR Number attached* to it.  In our case that's Don's account.

Not sure how to verify this without actually booking something through the account that doesn't have a MR number attached, but I'll figure it out and report back.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 8, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> The first column is for "Usage Type". Our weeks that have been deposited or exchanged indicate "Exchange" in that column.


I don't recall seeing anything related to exchange, and I was looking for it. If I can ever get back in, I'll try to see what you are seeing.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 9, 2016)

*New site*

I guess I just stumbled upon the new page a few minutes ago. I had not logged on for a couple of weeks.  Had to choose which account (mine) and all of the resorts appeared on both accounts before choosing. It seems to add extra steps in some instances to get the info wanted.  And definitely slow, very slow!


----------



## amisco (Feb 9, 2016)

*Site NOT showing split unit...need to get this fixed*

I discovered the new website tonight... and also discovered a BIG problem.   I had split my three bedroom unit at the Grand Chateau and deposiited the smaller part into Interval International.  However on the new site the entire unit was not shown as now not available.  In other words I would not be able to use the two bedroom part of the unit...  Not sure what happened but I will call MVC tomorrow morning to get this fixed.  However you might want to check the 
treatment of *lockouts* you might have... Yipes!!!!


----------



## bazzap (Feb 9, 2016)

I can finally sign in to the new website this morning, having associated my User ID and Password with my Owner number (we never use my wife's Owner numbers)
I do appear to be able to see and take actions on all of our joint weeks and my Marriott Rewards number seems to be linked with all of the weeks.
If/as and when my wife wants to use her own sign in and Marriott Rewards number, we will see whether that has similar total access.
I do like the option of the *Search* facility, although testing it to find information on the 5 night travel package was less than successful, even though it is on the website albeit not in an easy or intuitive place to find.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 9, 2016)

I was able to find the five night package details this way;
*
Explore Destinations (top)-->>Marriott Rewards (left)-->>Marriott Reward Enhancement (there is a link that takes you to the very bottom of the page). Click the 'Click here' for details link.*


----------



## MikeB2620 (Feb 9, 2016)

This new site needs some work. Very slow. Once I got it I was unable to check availability. That part of the site was undergoing maintenance.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 9, 2016)

*Unuseable*

I wanted to check availability and to book a week.  That part isn't working.  Maybe Marriott hired the programmers who did some of the government web sites....     :hysterical:


----------



## Bnov (Feb 9, 2016)

I wanted to download a copy of the 2017 points chart but it isn't accessible on the new website.  Can anyone point me to another source?  Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 9, 2016)

Bnov said:


> I wanted to download a copy of the 2017 points chart but it isn't accessible on the new website.  Can anyone point me to another source?  Thanks!



I haven't found the compilation chart either, am also looking for it.  The old link is inactive.  (If anyone already has it d/l in pdf form, I'm sure TUGBrian would be willing to host it on this site.  Send me a PM ...)

The individual resort Points Charts can be found by navigating through *Education and Owner Resources --> Helpful Tools --> Vacation Club Points Charts*


----------



## NTP66 (Feb 9, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I haven't found the compilation chart either, am also looking for it.  The old link is inactive.  (If anyone already has it d/l in pdf form, I'm sure TUGBrian would be willing to host it on this site.  Send me a PM ...)
> 
> The individual resort Points Charts can be found by navigating through *Education and Owner Resources --> Helpful Tools --> Vacation Club Points Charts*



This is where the main points chart is, too. I saw it there yesterday, and after just chatting with Marriott, they're telling me that it is currently down.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 9, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> This is where the main points chart is, too. I saw it there yesterday, and after just chatting with Marriott, they're telling me that it is currently down.



I saw the compilation chart yesterday for 2016, not 2017.  Maybe it's down today so that they can add 2017?  Hopefully!


----------



## NTP66 (Feb 9, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I saw the compilation chart yesterday for 2016, not 2017.  Maybe it's down today so that they can add 2017?  Hopefully!



You probably just jinxed it, and all of the charts will now be removed...


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm going through this thread, taking a cue from Dioxide (as usual!) to bold certain terms so that when it's time to edit the TUG FAQ threads I'll be able to more quickly find and pull out the info.  It will be very helpful if you also use the *BOLD function* to highlight when you're writing here.  Thanks!

Also, can't get in today so am already confused, as you can see by my multiple edits.  I'm sorry about that!


----------



## melroseman (Feb 9, 2016)

Well, it's almost time to book Canyon Villas for spring training.  Quick response on the website is pretty much a necessity, so I hope they get their act together real soon!


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 9, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> You probably just jinxed it, and all of the charts will now be removed...



Oh no, somebody better do a dance or hex or something!  :ignore:


----------



## GreenTea (Feb 9, 2016)

How, in 2016, could a company release a website so full
 of bugs?


----------



## NTP66 (Feb 9, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> How, in 2016, could a company release a website so full
> of bugs?



I don't see this as an issue with the actual site content itself, but rather with their hosting services. Looking at the whois for marriottvacationclub.com, I can see that CSC hosts their website. Having been a former employee of them, this makes perfect sense to me now, as they are awful.


----------



## sox21 (Feb 9, 2016)

I found the site to be unusable at 1pm today.  I got into my account but it was extremely slow and then I was unable to get to the reservation page.  After the 5-6th time it crashed I gave up.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 9, 2016)

Bnov said:


> I wanted to download a copy of the 2017 points chart but it isn't accessible on the new website.  Can anyone point me to another source?  Thanks!





SueDonJ said:


> I haven't found the compilation chart either, am also looking for it.  The old link is inactive.  (If anyone already has it d/l in pdf form, I'm sure TUGBrian would be willing to host it on this site.  Send me a PM ...)
> 
> The individual resort Points Charts can be found by navigating through *Education and Owner Resources --> Helpful Tools --> Vacation Club Points Charts*


Here's a link to the 2017 DC Points Chart


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 9, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> To get to the inventory release calendars for weeks, this is what I did;
> 
> *Education & Owner Resources (Top)-->>Helpful Tools (Left)-->>Inventory Release Calendar (button). *
> 
> Oddly, clicking on the button presents a redirect warning that you are leaving the Marriott Vacation Club website. It seems that the actual release calendars are on a website called vacationclubsurvey.com. Though it is the old tools we were used to and the direct link should work without login being required.



The "Helpful Tools" page is nice!


----------



## taterhed (Feb 9, 2016)

Not working for me as a legacy weeks owner... I can sign in but that's it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenTing (Feb 9, 2016)

davidvel said:


> Here's a link to the 2017 DC Points Chart



Here's my link that contains the points charts since 2012.

http://vacationpointexchange.com/ge...oints/marriott-destination-club-point-values/


----------



## StevenTing (Feb 9, 2016)

I was just able to login and do some searches and even book a reservation.  Of course, I cancelled at the very end.  I was able to do this on both weeks reservations and points reservations.  As far as I can tell, there are no additional features as of yet.  You still have to select your room size and view for point reservations to check availability.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 9, 2016)

Me too, now

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## davidvel (Feb 9, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> The first column is for "Usage Type". Our weeks that have been deposited or exchanged indicate "Exchange" in that column.


Now I see it Dioxide. Was looking on my mobile device at the wrong column. Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 9, 2016)

It seems that the Remember Me checkbox on the main login page isn't working. I have checked that box every time and it never remembers my Username like the old site did.


----------



## NTP66 (Feb 10, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> It seems that the Remember Me checkbox on the main login page isn't working. I have checked that box every time and it never remembers my Username like the old site did.



You might want to clear the individual cookies for the site and then attempt to save your credentials afterwards.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 10, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> You might want to clear the individual cookies for the site and then attempt to save your credentials afterwards.



Thanks. I deleted all the cookies related to Marriott Vacation Club and it appears to be working now.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 11, 2016)

I always thought one of he few good features of the old website was that you could select one of two tabs to use the individual owner's number that you wanted to use.  Now even that is gone and I will need separate logins for my wife and me.  It's not like the old site compromised security, because the same owners were on each tab.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 12, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> I always thought one of he few good features of the old website was that you could select one of two tabs to use the individual owner's number that you wanted to use.  Now even that is gone and I will need separate logins for my wife and me.  It's not like the old site compromised security, because the same owners were on each tab.


As far as I can see so far, it doesn't seem to make a difference which of the individual owner's numbers (mine or my wife's) we sign in with.
Either seems to give full access to everything, irrespective of which of us is the Primary owner for our resorts (historically this differs by resort)
As a result, we are both just using a single sign in and ignore the owner's numbers.
Hopefully, this will continue to allow us to do all that we need to.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 12, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Also looking for navigation to the individual resorts Maintenance Fees packages which used to be available under the "Owners" tab on each resort page.  Anybody?



I have found where they are supposed to be, but many of the old documents are gone, who knows if they will ever post them now or for future updates.

*Explore Destinations-->>Marriott Vacation Club Resorts-->>View Resort-->>Owner Information*

There is the text: _Owner Information and tools such as Points Charts and Calculators, Calendars, How to Use Guides, and Owners Association Information are just a click away._

All that is there now is the 2015 and 2016 points chart, resort calendar and a link to information about Owners Association. But that Owners Association is not resort specific.



dioxide45 said:


> Thanks. I deleted all the cookies related to Marriott Vacation Club and it appears to be working now.



Well, it only seems to work in the same browser session. Going back in after closing out results in the username not being remembered.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 12, 2016)

bazzap said:


> As far as I can see so far, it doesn't seem to make a difference which of the individual owner's numbers (mine or my wife's) we sign in with.
> Either seems to give full access to everything, irrespective of which of us is the Primary owner for our resorts (historically this differs by resort)
> As a result, we are both just using a single sign in and ignore the owner's numbers.
> Hopefully, this will continue to allow us to do all that we need to.



It makes a big difference if you are making a reservation and it is important which spouse gets points and elite nights credit for a particular stay.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 13, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> It makes a big difference if you are making a reservation and it is important which spouse gets points and elite nights credit for a particular stay.


True, but you can always change the MR# at checkin.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 13, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> It makes a big difference if you are making a reservation and it is important which spouse gets points and elite nights credit for a particular stay.


And I guess it depends on your personal circumstances.
We are making all reservations on one MR# until this hits Lifetime Platinum, then we will switch.
The point I was trying to make though was that either of us can sign in, see and reserve any of our joint ownership weeks so we don't seem to have any restrictions and we can choose which we want (accepting this would now require separate sign ins)


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 13, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> It makes a big difference if you are making a reservation and it is important which spouse gets points and elite nights credit for a particular stay.



You can also setup another profile and login for the other spouse and use that login to make the reservation. I do agree that it was easier in the past, but it still isn't impossible.


----------



## LeeSoFL (Feb 15, 2016)

*My Points Haven't Been Correct Since Website Change*

Hello, this is my first post.  I searched for website issues with MVC points and it had your group listed.

On Saturday, Feb 6th, the website showed the correct numbers (and dates for use) of my club points.  Then Sunday it was a mess.  They still haven't gotten the numbers right, and I'm told "they're working on my account."

The latest incarnation has points delegated for use from NOV 2020 through OCT 2021.  I like planning the future, but that is ridiculous.

The site is showing only one of three future bookings, and my points history is not there at all.

Have any of you had problems with correct points accounting since Sunday, 
Feb 7 (2016?)  

Thank you,
Lee


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 15, 2016)

*Where did the Marriott videos go to?*

Marriott used to have a bunch of professionally done videos showcasing each of its Timeshares.  I used to like to forward these to friends who may be joining us.  Now when I click on those old links, it takes me to the new log-in page.  I've looked and cannot find a way to navigate to those videos.

Anyone solved this mystery?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2016)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Marriott used to have a bunch of professionally done videos showcasing each of its Timeshares.  I used to like to forward these to friends who may be joining us.  Now when I click on those old links, it takes me to the new log-in page.  I've looked and cannot find a way to navigate to those videos.
> 
> Anyone solved this mystery?



If you login, are the videos available. It seems that Marriott has moved several things behind the login. All the resort calendar links in the FAQ sticky now require login and the resort maps did also until I fixed them yesterday.


----------



## Safti (Feb 15, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Something worth watching ---
> 
> Many of us married owners have two account numbers and as noted by others, upon sign-in we're now prompted to work with one account or the other.  If you're like me and Don, and I know some of you are, you use only one Marriott Rewards account between the two of you.  It may be that in order to get MR Numbers attached to the stays we need to book them all through the one account that has a *MR Number attached* to it.  In our case that's Don's account.
> 
> Not sure how to verify this without actually booking something through the account that doesn't have a MR number attached, but I'll figure it out and report back.



Sue,I called in about this very problem. We have two accounts and my husband is the "primary" but I do all the booking. When I book, they sometimes automatically put it under my husbands account but my MR number is on that. It doesn't show up on my MR account and because it has his name on it, it doesn't attach to my account. So, when I called in to tell them about this problem, the advisor did some magic and put me as the primary along with my MR number. Hopefully the next time I book I will not have this problem.


----------



## WINSLOW (Feb 16, 2016)

Pretty sure this is new - at least it's new for me.

I can now look, see & book nights in a year that I don't have any available points in.

Previously the website wouldn't let me see any availability for 2016 because I had bank all my points to 2017.  

In January I was looking for someplace for this April and didn't see anything, I remember a disclaimer stating I could only search in a year I had points available.

Now I was able to search in 2016 and see availability (which is the way it should have been all along). A "Borrow Points and Continue Booking" window popped up when I was finalizing the reservation.

Very happy that I can do that now, easier than having to call.

Still wondering if maybe they fixed it so you can search even if you don't have any points available (borrowable or bankable) at the moment.  Would be nice to be able to search before you even decide to redeem for points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't have any points at all and I can't search DC point availability. Nothing has changed there for me.

Do you have any elected 2017 points? Or just the points that you banked in to 2017? If you have elected 2017 points, then that is why you can see 2016 availability. The system will allow you to borrow points during the reservation process. If you only have the banked points in to 2017, then it would be odd as the system would appear to be allowing you to borrow points that you have already banked, something that it shouldn't do.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 16, 2016)

It looks like they have taken the website down for maintenance.


----------



## WINSLOW (Feb 16, 2016)

Okay, I'm sorry, I confused myself.(not hard to do lately)

On 1/2/2016 I was looking for a reservation for January 2017, the system wouldn't let me see anything online coz I only had 2016 points available. 
(So at this point the online system wouldn't or could recognize that I had enough points to bank & what was even more frustrating was it wouldn't even let me see any availability to decide if I wanted to bank)

I had to call to bank them into 2017. I was them able to book January 2017 reservation online.  

Then at then end of January we decided to look for something for April 2016.  Again the system won't show anything because I now don't have points for 2016.  

Forgot I elected points over phone beginning of February, didn't search online then came the new website and just started searching again this week.

Thanks for the clarification, I guess it wasn't so new.

I just want to make sure I have it all straight -

If you have points that CAN be BORROWED it WILL let you search & book availability online?

If you have points that CAN be BANKED it WON'T let you search or book anything online?

If you don't have any points it WON'T let you search DC availability?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 16, 2016)

WINSLOW said:


> ... I just want to make sure I have it all straight -
> 
> If you have points that CAN be BORROWED it WILL let you search & book availability online?
> 
> ...



All correct.  

And remember you can call Owner Services anytime to have them search any intervals; if they find what you want you can do any DC Points transactions and the booking during that same phone call.  It's certainly not as convenient as searching/booking online but it's better than nothing.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 16, 2016)

Safti said:


> Sue,I called in about this very problem. We have two accounts and my husband is the "primary" but I do all the booking. When I book, they sometimes automatically put it under my husbands account but my MR number is on that. It doesn't show up on my MR account and because it has his name on it, it doesn't attach to my account. So, when I called in to tell them about this problem, the advisor did some magic and put me as the primary along with my MR number. Hopefully the next time I book I will not have this problem.



Thanks, Safti.  I'm going to ask about this next time I call.  In the meantime I'm waiting for the system to be back up so I can verify whether a Waitlist request I made yesterday will show up in both accounts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 16, 2016)

WINSLOW said:


> If you have points that CAN be BORROWED it WILL let you search & book availability online?
> 
> If you have points that CAN be BANKED it WON'T let you search or book anything online?
> 
> If you don't have any points it WON'T let you search DC availability?



Yes, this was hashed through in this thread. The system doesn't want to allow banking accidentally since banked points can't be brought back, but borrowed points are still good through the end of their original use year.


----------



## Helios (Feb 16, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, this was hashed through in this thread. The system doesn't want to allow banking accidentally since banked points can't be brought back, but borrowed points are still good through the end of their original use year.



Anybody having issues accessing the site?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 16, 2016)

moto x said:


> Anybody having issues accessing the site?



Yes, see post #69.


----------



## Helios (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks, I looked briefly and missed that one.


----------



## Safti (Feb 17, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Thanks, Safti.  I'm going to ask about this next time I call.  In the meantime I'm waiting for the system to be back up so I can verify whether a Waitlist request I made yesterday will show up in both accounts.



Sue, looks like I spoke too soon. When I went to the site yesterday, it popped up as the name on our "deeded" week though when I looked at my profile, my name came up. There is no way to reach technical services directly and I ended up on the phone for 1.5 hours with 4 different advisors, none of whom could help me. The last advisor called technical services for me but had to go back and forth between us. He felt like he was "in the middle" and I was desperate to explain to technical services myself what the problem was. At the end, technical services told him that they would try and fix the problem...... in a few weeks. Doesn't inspire much confidence.


----------



## hawk5 (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree wholeheartedly that this conversion doesn't inspire much confidence.  I'm amazed that in 2016 a cutover could go this poorly.  The links were clearly not even tested as many still completely don't work.  My inventory was actually ok until the outage yesterday. Not its not correct.  I am going to call but I am assuming I just have to wait til it's resolved. Wonder how long that will take.


----------



## LeeSoFL (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you all for your warm welcome and outstanding response to my first post.

...oh wait, I'm mistaken, none of that happened.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 18, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> If you login, are the videos available. It seems that Marriott has moved several things behind the login. All the resort calendar links in the FAQ sticky now require login and the resort maps did also until I fixed them yesterday.



I tried logging in first and it took me to the standard post-login screen.  I looked all over for a clickable for the videos but couldn't find it.


----------



## gregloucks (Feb 18, 2016)

LeeSoFL said:


> Thank you all for your warm welcome and outstanding response to my first post.
> 
> ...oh wait, I'm mistaken, none of that happened.



Welcome to TUG!  I think perhaps what you encountered is a situation where everyone became immersed in trying to work through the many issues that have arisen with the new website, and your question got overlooked.  If you stick around, I think you'll find that TUG is the most friendly and helpful travel board on the net, at least that's been my experience. These folks really are the best. 

I think you'll also find that snarkiness isn't really part of the TUG culture.

To answer your original question, I have had no problems with the accounting for my points.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 18, 2016)

LeeSoFL said:


> Thank you all for your warm welcome and outstanding response to my first post.
> 
> ...oh wait, I'm mistaken, none of that happened.


There were a few posts about people's inventory being incorrect, you must have missed these in your haste for a gold leafed welcome package. 

People here are generally very helpful, and responsive. But if you're looking to be personally catered to, its not that kind of place. 

And people _will_ be snarky here, in response to unsolicited snarky-ness.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 18, 2016)

LeeSoFL said:


> Hello, this is my first post.  I searched for website issues with MVC points and it had your group listed.
> 
> On Saturday, Feb 6th, the website showed the correct numbers (and dates for use) of my club points.  Then Sunday it was a mess.  They still haven't gotten the numbers right, and I'm told "they're working on my account."
> 
> ...





LeeSoFL said:


> Thank you all for your warm welcome and outstanding response to my first post.
> 
> ...oh wait, I'm mistaken, none of that happened.



I think the problem is that the issue you are having is rare. People really can't answer your question if they don't have any experience with it. You seem to be taking the right approach trying to fix the problem with Marriott. You aren't taking the right approach here looking for answers.


----------



## LeeSoFL (Feb 19, 2016)

I feel suitably admonished.  Having been a member of posting boards for 20 years, I've always noted a new member and greeted them accordingly.

As for Marriott, we bought 10,000 points in Sept '14 while in Kauai.  Our account balance was perfectly correct until Saturday, Feb 8th, when it showed 16,800 points in our account.  No points had been lost, any banked points had been used, and then on Sunday, our account showed 46,750 points.  Sure, I attributed it to a mistake in their transition to a new formatted site.  But now, 11 days later, they have adjusted the points to several thousand less than the 16,800 I know we should have in our account.

The phone reps are looking at this incorrect information at their end, and insisting that is what is in my account.

I've emailed them a full tally of my accumulated points, and the cost (in points) of the five vacations we've taken, and the three we have booked for this year and next.  

It's simple math, total of our allotted points minus the points we've used or have booked.  Still they resist.

They say they can't see back as far (Sept 2014) as I'm asking them to check.  The new website doesn't show currently booked vacations, although those they see.  There is no accounting history on the site anymore.  The first we see is our upcoming booking for St. Thomas in Feb 2017.

Currently, we're at a standoff.  I wouldn't stand for it at a bank, and Marriott is no different.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 19, 2016)

LeeSoFL said:


> There is no accounting history on the site anymore.



Are you viewing the site on a tablet, or a smaller sized laptop that they have mistaken as a tablet.  I ask because I have a flippable laptop at home that can act like a tablet, and when I sign in at home, I get the site formatted for the tablet, which does not appear to have some of the functionality that the full blown website has.  When I sign in on my work computer, I have full functionality, and there is certainly a clickable spot for View Points Transaction History....and on there, for me, I can see all activity going back to a transaction date of Oct 2013.


----------



## LeeSoFL (Feb 19, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> Are you viewing the site on a tablet... I can see all activity going back to a transaction date of Oct 2013.



Home PC and laptop all show the same full-sized site.  

I've seen what you've mentioned on my phone etc.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 19, 2016)

LeeSoFL said:


> Home PC and laptop all show the same full-sized site.



So if you sign in, and click Book My Stay on the top menu bar, you do not see buttons to click for "View My Upcoming Reservations" and "View Point Transaction History"?


----------



## LeeSoFL (Feb 19, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> So if you sign in, and click Book My Stay on the top menu bar, you do not see buttons to click for "View My Upcoming Reservations" and "View Point Transaction History"?



I logon fine, and book with no problem.  Only one reservation shows, when there are three booked.  The transaction history starts Feb 2016, so it only shows the St Thomas 2017 booking with the 4,125 points debited.

The bigger problem is Marriott and I are at two completely different total points that are in my account.  They are saying 13,500 (10k for 11/17 to 11/18) and 3,500 for 11/16 to 11/17.  I should have 5,675 remaining for this year, total of 15,675.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 19, 2016)

*Cannot use the site at this time*

Hi - I have been trying to get into our account for awhile this morning - nothing. Can login, but then just the spinning icon...  Have gotten in though since the conversion.  Not very impressed.


----------



## LeeSoFL (Feb 19, 2016)

MVC is supposed to be getting my account straightened out.  Went on the site at 4PM to see if anything had changed.  

Yes it sure did, they canceled my St Thomas week for 2017, put the points back into a bonus points category and went home and had lunch.

I was on the phone for 45 minutes with them telling me the resort was full... I suggested they call the person who stole my week and tell them don't show up.

A super-supervisor was finally able to see that someone internally had canceled my week today, and they got the reservation reinstated.  

I mean, seriously, is this any way to do business?


----------



## GreenTea (Feb 19, 2016)

LeeSoFL said:


> MVC is supposed to be getting my account straightened out.  Went on the site at 4PM to see if anything had changed.
> 
> Yes it sure did, they canceled my St Thomas week for 2017, put the points back into a bonus points category and went home and had lunch.
> 
> ...



W O W!  That is terrifying to read.


----------



## Squan66 (Feb 19, 2016)

My points balance was off 1250 points.  I called about it on Monday.  I was told they were aware of some issues (they had charged me plus points for a reservation made within the 12 month window).
The corrected the issue today.


----------



## LeeSoFL (Feb 20, 2016)

You're lucky it was resolved quickly.  In the points program, M has the upper hand, because they start to swirl numbers around that completely muddles understanding.  Last night, I called at 7 PM, and the conversation ran until 9:15 PM.  Getting my points returned to the correct number has become a full-time job.  Since Sunday, Feb 7th, I've spent *23 hours* on the line with MVC.

I've present the very basic and simple numbers as follows-

Since Sept 2014, I have been allotted 37,000 points that breakdown as follows:

2014  6,500
2015  6,500
Bonus 4,000
2016  10,000
2017  10,000 (for use Nov '17 to Oct '18)  --- total 37,000

I have used 21,325 points for vacations we've gone on, or are coming up.

2,900 Newport Coast 9/15
9,950 Kauai Lagoons 9/16
3,325 St Kitts 6/16
785  Orlando  11/15
240  Orlando 11/15
4,125  St Thomas 5/17

There were no points lost, there are no points borrowed, and the 3,600 points banked on 5/9/15 were used correctly.

Therefore 37,000 subtract 21,325 should have my account balance at 15,675.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2016)

LeeSoFL said:


> You're lucky it was resolved quickly.  In the points program, M has the upper hand, because they start to swirl numbers around that completely muddles understanding.  Last night, I called at 7 PM, and the conversation ran until 9:15 PM.  Getting my points returned to the correct number has become a full-time job.  Since Sunday, Feb 7th, I've spent *23 hours* on the line with MVC.
> 
> I've present the very basic and simple numbers as follows-
> 
> ...



Have you emailed this same information to the MVCI Customer Advocate? Seems that putting this down in writing would go a lot further than trying to communicate it over a phone call.


----------



## LeeSoFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Would you have the email address for the Advocate?

Thank you.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2016)

LeeSoFL said:


> Would you have the email address for the Advocate?
> 
> Thank you.



Take a look at this post.


----------



## LeeSoFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## GreenTea (Feb 20, 2016)

Definitely contact the office mentioned in the connected post.  I worked with a fabulous person who fixed the issues I had.  Absolutely wonderful employee.


----------



## LeeSoFL (Feb 25, 2016)

*Miracle of Miracles*

This morning, the points, booked vacations, and account history were completely correct.  

From what I've been told there were three issues that all smashed together to bomb my account.  There was a deed transfer from our first 6500 points (into our trust), the website change, and four cancelations/bookings for St Thomas, that all took place over the weekend of Feb 6/7.

The owner services rep and a supervisor from customer care, along with the sales manager at Kauai Lagoons had to reconstruct my account with the correct information.

I went over the online numbers and they're all a-o-k.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 25, 2016)

LeeSoFL said:


> This morning, the points, booked vacations, and account history were completely correct.
> 
> From what I've been told there were three issues that all smashed together to bomb my account.  There was a deed transfer from our first 6500 points (into our trust), the website change, and four cancelations/bookings for St Thomas, that all took place over the weekend of Feb 6/7.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 25, 2016)

LeeSoFL said:


> This morning, the points, booked vacations, and account history were completely correct.
> 
> From what I've been told there were three issues that all smashed together to bomb my account.  There was a deed transfer from our first 6500 points (into our trust), the website change, and four cancelations/bookings for St Thomas, that all took place over the weekend of Feb 6/7.
> 
> ...



Glad to know it all worked out in the end. We knew if you got your issue to the right person, they would get it straightened out.


----------



## Art (Mar 1, 2016)

According to the on-line chat  link, the 5  night travel packages still exist. For  now, there is no link to the packages  and point  requirements on the Vacation Club  site. Until that is fixed, it will be necessary to call Customer Service to get the  exact numbers if one is planning to  order  a 5 night package.

Since there is  a 25% mileage bonus on  United  packages until March 31, 2016, I will be  ordering a package very shortly.

Art


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 1, 2016)

Art said:


> According to the on-line chat  link, the 5  night travel packages still exist. For  now, there is no link to the packages  and point  requirements on the Vacation Club  site. Until that is fixed, it will be necessary to call Customer Service to get the  exact numbers if one is planning to  order  a 5 night package.
> 
> Since there is  a 25% mileage bonus on  United  packages until March 31, 2016, I will be  ordering a package very shortly.
> 
> Art



You have to call in to Owner Services to order the TP Awards but there is some info on the website after you sign in:

--> Click on *Explore Destinations* above the picture
--> Click on *Weeks Options, Marriott Rewards* in the column on the left
--> Scroll down to *Marriott Reward Enhancements* and *Click here*.

(Whoops!  As of last week that page was available; today I'm getting an error message:  _"We Apologize for the Inconvenience - Our apologies, the server has encountered an error attempting to access the web page."_  Leaving this post here for now to see if it's eventually available.)


----------



## bazzap (Mar 1, 2016)

Art said:


> According to the on-line chat  link, the 5  night travel packages still exist. For  now, there is no link to the packages  and point  requirements on the Vacation Club  site. Until that is fixed, it will be necessary to call Customer Service to get the  exact numbers if one is planning to  order  a 5 night package.
> 
> Since there is  a 25% mileage bonus on  United  packages until March 31, 2016, I will be  ordering a package very shortly.
> 
> Art


The 5 night travel package link is still on the new website, although it is not very intuitive to navigate to.

Select from top menu 
Explore Destinations
Select from side menu
Marriott Rewards
Select at bottom of page
Marriott Rewards Enhancements
Click here
I hope this helps?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 1, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> You have to call in to Owner Services to order the TP Awards but there is some info on the website after you sign in:
> 
> --> Click on *Explore Destinations* above the picture
> --> Click on *Weeks Options, Marriott Rewards* in the column on the left
> ...



Yeah, not working for me either.


----------



## Art (Mar 1, 2016)

Just tried a minute ago and it is  working !!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 1, 2016)

Art said:


> Just tried a minute ago and it is  working !!



Yup, working now for me too.


----------



## NTP66 (Mar 2, 2016)

I offered to review their web hosting solution and provide a recommendation for a few extra days in Maui, but they politely declined. It was worth a shot.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 8, 2016)

Has Marriott removed altogether the points calculator used for quickly determining number of DC points needed for future stays by simply inputting  location, date, unit, and length of stay?  I have an old link, but it no longer works.

I am aware of the charts.


Never mind:  Found it.
https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/weeks/whatIsMyWeekWorth


----------



## jme (Mar 8, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> Has Marriott removed altogether the points calculator used for quickly determining number of DC points needed for future stays by simply inputting  location, date, unit, and length of stay?  I have an old link, but it no longer works.
> 
> I am aware of the charts.
> 
> ...



THANK GOODNESS. I couldn't find it this past week, altho my search was cursory.  I couldn't fathom their removing it, so thanks!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 8, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> Has Marriott removed altogether the points calculator used for quickly determining number of DC points needed for future stays by simply inputting  location, date, unit, and length of stay?  I have an old link, but it no longer works.
> 
> I am aware of the charts.
> 
> ...



Fleshing out the navigation after sign-in:

Click on *Education and Owner Resources* above the picture;
Click on *Helpful Tools* in the list on the left;
Click on the *Points Calculator* box;
Scroll down to *Marriott Vacation Club Points Calculator*.


----------



## jme (Mar 8, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Fleshing out the navigation after sign-in:
> 
> Click on *Education and Owner Resources* above the picture;
> Click on *Helpful Tools* in the list on the left;
> ...



They SHOULD have a "quick click" to that *calculator chart* to avoid having to navigate!  

I'm sure it's one of the most oft-used feature on the site besides actual booking.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 8, 2016)

jme said:


> They SHOULD have a "quick click" to that *calculator chart* to avoid having to navigate!
> 
> I'm sure it's one of the most oft-used feature on the site besides actual booking.



The more I check out the new site the more familiar I'm getting with all of the features available under that "Helpful Tools" link.  It's always a pain getting used to something new but I have to admit this set-up works better than the old.  The one thing that's not better is that we have to sign in to access so many features but I'm guessing that's by design to keep owners tuned in to new options (read: enticed to buy DC Points.  )

One thing I haven't figured out yet is how to toggle between accounts now that we have multiple accounts with multiple owners.  The "keep me logged in" feature is working for my account but I need to figure out how to set it up so that Don's is the one that opens automatically because his name is on the Marriott Rewards account that we both use.  Anybody??  Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 8, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> The more I check out the new site the more familiar I'm getting with all of the features available under that "Helpful Tools" link.  It's always a pain getting used to something new but I have to admit this set-up works better than the old.  The one thing that's not better is that we have to sign in to access so many features but I'm guessing that's by design to keep owners tuned in to new options (read: enticed to buy DC Points.  )
> 
> One thing I haven't figured out yet is how to toggle between accounts now that we have multiple accounts with multiple owners.  The "keep me logged in" feature is working for my account but I need to figure out how to set it up so that Don's is the one that opens automatically because his name is on the Marriott Rewards account that we both use.  Anybody??  Thanks!



You probably need to delete the cookie associated with the website and then log in using Don's credentials and set it to remember his login name instead. Perhaps also logging in and unchecking the box will cause it to forget your user information. It is also possible that your browser is the one remembering the login information, in that case you need to delete it from your browser.


----------



## barbaraek (Mar 31, 2016)

*Login page disappears?*

When I go to the website and click on owner login, the login page pops up and disappears before i can even attempt to put in my username and password!


----------



## smithde (Mar 31, 2016)

barbaraek said:


> When I go to the website and click on owner login, the login page pops up and disappears before i can even attempt to put in my username and password!



Same here.  The problems with this website are hard to understand.


----------



## telesaps (Mar 31, 2016)

Same thing with me.  I was able to use it this morning, but ever since they sent out that email about their new San Diego resort, the owner log in link isn't working.  Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 1, 2016)

barbaraek said:


> When I go to the website and click on owner login, the login page pops up and disappears before i can even attempt to put in my username and password!



I think the glitch has something to do with the header image they posted to promote the new San Diego property, and behaves differently depending on what browser you use.

In Safari, the page displays, then the page graphics and header blank out and all you are left with is the login information - so I can login fine with Safari on a Mac - just no graphics display on that login page.

With Firefox and Chrome on a Mac, the page displays briefly and then the login space is blocked by some of the photo graphics. Above the photos is a link called "Header Image" which when clicked leads to the news release on San Diego.

Still, another major fail. Don't they test this stuff and then validate it with multiple browsers as soon as it goes live?


----------



## bazzap (Apr 1, 2016)

And yet, as MVC win the Grand Stevie award, there is specific reference to Best Use of Technology!

"Marriott Vacations Worldwide also received five Silver Stevie Awards for Best Use of Technology in Sales, Sales Training or Coaching Program of the Year, Award for Innovation in Sales, Sales Distinction of the Year - Services and Customer Service Department of the Year and three Bronze Stevie Awards for Sales Operations Team of the Year, Sales Training or Coaching Program of the Year and Contact Center of the Year in Over 100 Seats."

http://ir.marriottvacationsworldwid...0699&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews


----------



## LeeSoFL (Apr 1, 2016)

barbaraek said:


> When I go to the website and click on owner login, the login page pops up and disappears before i can even attempt to put in my username and password!



Same ailment this morning 4/1, at 7:30 AM.

I'm using Google Chrome and I don't get the opportunity to log on.  It works with Internet Explorer, however.

Maybe it MVC's April Fools Joke?


----------



## LeeSoFL (Apr 1, 2016)

When I go to the website and click on owner login, the login page pops up and disappears before I can even attempt to put in my username and password.

It seems to have started yesterday after they added the "San Diego Resort announcement" but the ailment remains this morning 4/1, at 7:30 AM.

I'm using Google Chrome and I don't get the opportunity to log on. It works with Internet Explorer, however.

Maybe it MVC's April Fools Joke?


----------



## NTP66 (Apr 1, 2016)

LeeSoFL said:


> When I go to the website and click on owner login, the login page pops up and disappears before I can even attempt to put in my username and password.
> 
> It seems to have started yesterday after they added the "San Diego Resort announcement" but the ailment remains this morning 4/1, at 7:30 AM.
> 
> ...



Same here in both Chrome and Firefox. They should seriously consider switching providers at this point, because this is embarrassing.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 1, 2016)

I think the site is essentially toast this morning, 4/1/16. Using a variety of computers I can't access much of the site.......unless I want information on becoming an owner of course. :annoyed:


----------



## NTP66 (Apr 1, 2016)

If you're like me, and the fields are automatically populated with your login credentials, you can hover your mouse over the login button, hit F5/refresh, and login before the section is overrun with the images.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 1, 2016)

Working OK this morning with Safari and a MacBook Air.


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 1, 2016)

LeeSoFL said:


> Same ailment this morning 4/1, at 7:30 AM.
> 
> I'm using Google Chrome and I don't get the opportunity to log on.  It works with Internet Explorer, however.
> 
> Maybe it MVC's April Fools Joke?



If it works in Explorer, that makes it sound like MVW is one of those companies that still thinks the Internet revolves around Microsoft Windows. They test everything in Explorer, but not other browsers. With more and more people switching to Mac and to other Windows browsers, that's just dumb.


----------



## smithde (Apr 1, 2016)

After not working in IE, it began working late last night.  It still works this morning in IE.  They appear to have fixed something.  I don't use other browsers, so can't comment on those.


----------



## hawk5 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yikes!  I just logged in using I.E. As Chrome doesn't display the login prompt and using my ID and Password, I see someone else's account entirely.  They fixed it for me but wow. Little scary. 

Why can't the screw up the enrollment time period and make everything enrollable for a few hours!!!!!


----------



## jstoeber (Apr 1, 2016)

*unable to check points availability*

So, maybe I'm missing something. I am no longer to search for availability for points reservations.  It lists the points in my account correctly, but when I select "use my points" it takes me to a page that will allow me to use a points calculator to see how many points I need for a specific date and place, but nowhere to check availability?


----------



## jstoeber (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, now it works.  Must have been temporary glitch.  sorry.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2016)

hawk5 said:


> Why can't the screw up the enrollment time period and make everything enrollable for a few hours!!!!!



Oh, they have screwed that up before too.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139036


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2016)

jstoeber said:


> Well, now it works.  Must have been temporary glitch.  sorry.



Still not working on Chrome for me. I don't have my credentials saved but I know that the cursor initially starts in the User Name field, so I type it in then press Tab then type in the password and press enter. This allows me to get in even though I am not able to actually see what I am typing.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Apr 3, 2016)

*Resort Budgets*

I have searched without success on the new MVCI website to find and download 2016 budgets for our owned resorts.  Would appreciate input on where I need to go on the new site to find our specific budgets.  Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 3, 2016)

TravlinDuo said:


> I have searched without success on the new MVCI website to find and download 2016 budgets for our owned resorts.  Would appreciate input on where I need to go on the new site to find our specific budgets.  Thanks!



*My Account* --> *Pay Fees* --> *View Maintenance Fee Package(s)*

If there are multiple/joint owners you'll need to be signed in as the Primary owner to see the links on the page to specific Budget Reports/Fees Invoices.  That's what I'm finding in our account, anyway.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2016)

TravlinDuo said:


> I have searched without success on the new MVCI website to find and download 2016 budgets for our owned resorts.  Would appreciate input on where I need to go on the new site to find our specific budgets.  Thanks!



It seems that this is something that is now lost with the new site. While there is an Owner Information link for each resort, there isn't any budget information in there. There is perhaps a place for it, but they haven't uploaded any of the documents.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 3, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> It seems that this is something that is now lost with the new site. While there is an Owner Information link for each resort, there isn't any budget information in there. There is perhaps a place for it, but they haven't uploaded any of the documents.



Earlier this year I think I remember a link to PDF's, maybe in the upper right corner of the furthest page when navigating through?  I remember thinking that MF info was accessed easier through the Owners tab on my-vacationclub.com, and that we're really going to miss being able to pull up Budget Reports for all resorts through that Owner tab, because now we can only see them for the resorts we own.

Don and I haven't straightened out our online access yet but I'll revisit this when we do.


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 3, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> *My Account* --> *Pay Fees* --> *View Maintenance Fee Package(s)*
> 
> If there are multiple/joint owners you'll need to be signed in as the Primary owner to see the links on the page to specific Budget Reports/Fees Invoices.  That's what I'm finding in our account, anyway.





dioxide45 said:


> It seems that this is something that is now lost with the new site. While there is an Owner Information link for each resort, there isn't any budget information in there. There is perhaps a place for it, but they haven't uploaded any of the documents.



It's still there, at least for Barony Beach Club and the Destinations Club. It is where Susan noted. Login and go to "My Account". Then under "Pay Fees" there is a link to "View Maintenance Fee Package(s)". On that page will be the MF invoices and below that, the Operating Budgets. Right now on my page, there are links to PDFs for 2015 and 2016 for Barony and 2014, 2015, and 2016 for the DC.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Apr 3, 2016)

When I click on "View Maintenance Fee Package(s),"  all I see is the statement "No ownership fee package(s) currently available."   So, I am assuming that budgets for the resorts we own (Grand Vista, Lakeshore Reserve and Frenchman's Cove) are not posted or available.   I guess my next step will be a phone call to Owner Services.


----------



## cybernaut (Apr 3, 2016)

I guess my next step will be a phone call to Owner Services.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I tried calling Owner Services today, can't get thru to them either.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Apr 4, 2016)

I placed on online inquiry yesterday (when their office was closed) and today received an email response indicating that budget documents are only available by calling owner services.


----------



## jstoeber (Apr 4, 2016)

*unable to search for availabilty for points ressie*

I thought this issue was resolved, but now I'm back at square one.  I am no longer able to search for availability for points reservations on the new website. It lists the points in my account correctly, but when I select "use my points" it takes me to a page that will allow me to use a points calculator to see how many points I need for a specific date and place, but nowhere to check actual availability for specific dates? 
     What am I missing?


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 4, 2016)

jstoeber said:


> I thought this issue was resolved, but now I'm back at square one.  I am no longer able to search for availability for points reservations on the new website. It lists the points in my account correctly, but when I select "use my points" it takes me to a page that will allow me to use a points calculator to see how many points I need for a specific date and place, but nowhere to check actual availability for specific dates?
> What am I missing?



On that page scroll down and click the first button, "Book My Points," to the right of "Marriott Vacation Club Resorts."  You might see a pop-up, "Please Wait ... We are processing your request" but it will redirect to the page where you make your selections to check availability and book.

You're right, this is a new step in the process.  Hopefully they find it's not necessary and we can go back to the original.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 4, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> It's still there, at least for Barony Beach Club and the Destinations Club. It is where Susan noted. Login and go to "My Account". Then under "Pay Fees" there is a link to "View Maintenance Fee Package(s)". On that page will be the MF invoices and below that, the Operating Budgets. Right now on my page, there are links to PDFs for 2015 and 2016 for Barony and 2014, 2015, and 2016 for the DC.





TravlinDuo said:


> When I click on "View Maintenance Fee Package(s),"  all I see is the statement "No ownership fee package(s) currently available."   So, I am assuming that budgets for the resorts we own (Grand Vista, Lakeshore Reserve and Frenchman's Cove) are not posted or available.   I guess my next step will be a phone call to Owner Services.



I'm seeing the same "No ownership package ..." but I'm assuming that's because I'm logged in to my account.  Under Don's account I expect to see what Jim is seeing, what I saw the first time we accessed the new website, which is the PDF links to the Budget Reports for our joint ownership.  (Don's account still isn't set up on my laptop yet - we've been spending all our time on other things lately.  Hopefully by the end of this week we'll get to this.)

***This isn't the only thing on the website that's negatively affected by joint ownership.  There are a number of related posts in this thread:  What is going on with MVCI owners web page? / Massive Marriott Mess


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2016)

I was able to get to our MF statement for Grande Vista and Harbour Lake. Though I can only see the budget for Grande Vista. I don't remember them actually ever posting it out to the MF payment site.


Education & Owner Resources (Top)
Fees Dues & Loans (on left)
Your resort maintenance fee(s) (link
Pay Online (Button)
Make a Payment (Button)
View eBilling Invoices & Inserts

I always save a local copy of any documents that I can get access to. There are usually links included in the emails for the MF billing invoices as well as annual meeting notices. If you want me to email them to you for Grande Vista or Harbour Lake, just send me a PM.


----------

